# How long should I keep my kitten in one room?



## geoffb613

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering how long I should keep an older kitten (6 months-ish), in one room after bringing her home? As soon as I let her out of her carrier yesterday she started exploring and she seems very curious. Whenever I open the door to her room she tries to run out into the hallway, so I don't think she's afraid at all.

What do you guys think?

Thanks!


----------



## Cookieandme

I had never owned a cat before when I adopted my 6 month old kitten and when I let her out of the carrier she immediately jumped in her litter box then went to explore the lounge. She was never confined to one room.

I took this photo the afternoon we got home, she is sat on the top of the sofa.



I was her 3rd home I think she was quite confident, if she had hidden away it might have been different.


----------



## catgeoffrey

Hi! 
We got our cat at 8 weeks old (he's now 8 months old). When we got him we kept him in one room for the first two weeks. For the first week he was happy in one room with his litter, food, water, toys etc but after that he started to try and get out when the door was open. 
Eventually, just before the 2 week point we started opening the door because he seemed keen to get out. once we did this we realised him bounding to the door when it opened was to see us and not to get out! he would go to the open door, sniff and then run back inside! eventually though he started to explore and eventually he got brave and went everywhere! No stopping him now! 
I suppose each cat is different but good luck & enjoy your furbaby!


----------



## Wiz201

My new cat only spent one night in the bathroom. A day later he decided he wasn't going to be shut out of the living room and he made his own moves. My other cat still grumbles at him, but apart from that, I'm pleased with how they tolerate each other. He ignores her which is the best thing for him to do and he ended up teaching Jess how to use the cat flap (not by scaring her, but just by teaching the example) and they can now give each other space by being able to choose to go outside which is the best thing I was hoping for.


----------



## lymorelynn

So long as there is no where for her to escape or get stuck I wouldn't worry about keeping her in one room especially when you are at home. It may be safer to keep her in one room while you are at work until you are happy that she is not going to get into any mischief or forget where her litter tray is


----------



## buffie

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Personally with a kitten of 6 months I would be keeping the doors shut to rooms you dont want her to have access to at the moment,rather than her shut in one room.Judge how much freedom she should have on how she copes with a couple of rooms to explore while you are around,gradually allowing her in to all the rooms that you want her to have access to.As long as there is nothing that can harm her,or where she can escape from then she should be fine.To much freedom to quickly may confuse her so just take it slowly and make certain that she knows where her litter tray is .Make sure that she always has access to it,in fact if you have a lot of space maybe having 2 trays in different areas would be advisable.


----------



## donnamatrix

I think the advice about keeping kittens in one room is for younger, shyer kittens. Yuki was four months when we brought her home and she only spent a few hours in the spare room - like yours, she was too keen to roam for us to keep her in! As long as the whole of the house/flat is cat proofed I'd let them loose


----------



## carly87

To be honest, i look at the safe room confinement as a guide. If cats are shy, timid or upset by the move, then keeping them in one room allows them to ground themselves and settle. However, if they ooze confidence, then keeping them in a single room may distress them more as they will have to spend time on your own. It depends totally on each cat, but by the sounds of your little lady, she's ready to come out. Just make sure you introduce her to the house slowly and kitten proof EVERYTHING!


----------



## zippie161

We kept Maggie in her room for about 2 weeks (we let her out to explore a few times in the 2nd week but kept her in there especially when we were out and at night.) This was mainly because we had to introduce her to Barney slowly - if we only had the one cat tho we probably wouldntve kept her in her room as much. It is good to start them off in one room so they can settle & get to know where their food/litter tray is etc.


----------



## Guest

geoffb613 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering how long I should keep an older kitten (6 months-ish), in one room after bringing her home? As soon as I let her out of her carrier yesterday she started exploring and she seems very curious. Whenever I open the door to her room she tries to run out into the hallway, so I don't think she's afraid at all.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say kittens should be kept an eye on at all times


----------



## MilleD

RaZZleDaZZle said:


> I would say kittens should be kept an eye on at all times


But the kitten is over 6 years old now!


----------



## Guest

MilleD said:


> But the kitten is over 6 years old now!


I see i read in thread it was 6 monthish


----------



## Joy84

Gosh! I love this ...
Someone manages to dig out an old thread, I start reading replies and think "haven't seen this person around for ageees, and this one! And this one!! Oh hang on, the thread is x years old"
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Get's me every time :Facepalm


----------



## LJC675

RaZZleDaZZle said:


> I see i read in thread it was 6 monthish


It was in 2012 , hopefully it's been let out of its safe room by now


----------



## MilleD

RaZZleDaZZle said:


> I see i read in thread it was 6 monthish


Yes in 2012!

Welcome to Pet Forums  How did you even find this thread?!


----------



## Guest

MilleD said:


> Yes in 2012!
> 
> Welcome to Pet Forums  How did you even find this thread?!


So sorry for my rudness


----------



## chillminx

RaZZleDaZZle said:


> So sorry for my rudness


Please don't worry, you're not the first newcomer to be caught out. The forum's search facility sometimes throws up these old threads and newcomers don't always realise they are out of date before they reply to them. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Guest

chillminx said:


> Please don't worry, you're not the first newcomer to be caught out. The forum's search facility sometimes throws up these old threads and newcomers don't always realise they are out of date before they reply to them.
> 
> Welcome to the forum


Thats ok but i dont think public forums are for me and my new puppy they seem to be a harsh inviroment i need to find a nice kind place but thank you anyway.


----------



## Guest

RaZZleDaZZle said:


> So sorry for my rudness


It was just there when i went into something....told you im not used to this


----------



## Tigermoon

Deleted member 1481752 said:


> It was just there when i went into something....told you im not used to this


Happens a lot to new forum members. Don't be deterred! Try the dog chat section to ask about your puppy


----------

